
Is Facebook finished? 'We're not far from Zuckerberg getting subpoenaed' - Jerry2
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/facebook-data-sharing-privacy-lawsuit-mark-zuckerberg-subpoena-a8690641.html
======
paulddraper
I though Zuckerburg was already subpoenaed?

~~~
rtkwe
I don't believe he has received an actual subpeona from anyone yet. The US
Congress requested he appear but didn't issue a subpeona which would have
compelled testimony (because he came when they asked). A quick Google search
looks like the UK Parliament didn't issue a subpeona (or whatever the
equivalent there would be). Maybe you're thinking of those two times? A
request like the Congressional one isn't as serious as a full subpeona
specifically because you can decline (though it's usually not the best idea).

~~~
sschueller
He was also not under oath so it was basically just a sideshow.

~~~
dragonwriter
Lying to Congress (or any part of the federal government) on a matter within
it's area of responsibility (which for Congress is universal) is a crime
whether or not it's under oath. (Fraud against the United States, whether or
not it's also perjury.) Congress and anyone with competent counsel appearing
before Congress realize that, even if lay audiences sometimes don't.

So, while neither is simply a sideshow, it's the sworn testimony that involves
a theatrical display for the uninformed.

